# Edge Crashes/Reboots if I access the App on my phone



## mkazen (Jan 24, 2002)

Anyone else have this issue? It's consistent - if I am watching a show on my Edge and I access the TiVo app on my phone to schedule a show or whatever (all I need to do is pull up search in the app), the TiVo crashes and reboots. Without fail. Anyone?


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

mkazen said:


> Anyone else have this issue? It's consistent - if I am watching a show on my Edge and I access the TiVo app on my phone to schedule a show or whatever (all I need to do is pull up search in the app), the TiVo crashes and reboots. Without fail. Anyone?


Welcome to my world: This has happened to my high-capacity TiVos once they reach above 60% to 80% capacity. Then it starts happening whenever the TiVo is connected to the internet at all, then eventually even if it isn't. Asking customer service to turn off SKIP worked once but not anymore. It's obviously some kind of memory error issue, but damned if anyone's been able to figure it out.


----------



## mkazen (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah, the TiVo is only about 15% full, and I've only had this unit (it's refurbished) for a few months. My old Bolt's hard drive died and TiVo offered me a refurbished Edge for less than the cost of a new HD (but it's been quite a headache since).


----------

